# Gas Prices



## The Dowling's (Feb 23, 2009)

I think with gas going up and down all the time, it might be a good idea to keep members informed about gas rip off areas.

I will start by stateing that on the Indiana Turnpike, at the first 2 eastern most travel plazes, gas runs over 20 cents a gallon higher then in the mid areas of the turnpike. What is is in the Western end, I do not know, as I only go to the 31 mile marker.

Let us know about other gas price rip offs

Tom


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually forwarned is for-armed...

Lowest Prices in your area

I normally go to the above site prior to any trip to see where i need to get gas or to see where to fill up around my house...

And I just got Diesel today at $1.83 here in San Antonio... God Bless Texas...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It is good to check out a site like this ahead of time. Around here right now, Diesel prices vary by up to $1/gallon.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I've seen a diesel spread around here of 60 cents/Gallon (Guess which one I live closest to.







). That's $22.80 on a full fill on my truck! A couple of bucks one way or the other is fine, but over $20!!! That's $100/month for me.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Fortunately, one of the cheaper stations is not to far out of my way.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Our gas varies locally by 10 to 15 cents. Im glad its still under 2$ a gallon. Diesel is still around 2$ a gallon too. Summer should be a real treat...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The station 2 blocks from my house is 40 cents a gallon higher than a station 10 min away. When you take 30 gallons, that coffee money to me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I've seen a diesel spread around here of 60 cents/Gallon (Guess which one I live closest to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not kidding. I had to visit one of the other sites my employer has in Hillsboro and the Chevron on Cornelius Pass had diesel for $3.35.....ARE THEY KIDDING!!! Just ten minutes down the road it is $2.09. That is ~62% increase in cost.


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

In WI they have (had) a minimum mark-up law that is 6% it stop stuff like wild price differences. But the Pilot took it to court to say it was unlawful. We have prices in the north $2.09 and the south are $1.99-2.04. But that will change this summer so travelers to WI beware. The mark-up law will be gone and station will be able charge what ever they want.







Small locally owned gas stations will have a hard time to compete with the big corporate stations.


----------

